# Wtf happened N*?



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Ok normally I love and enjoy Northstar, but this weekend was ridiculous. Livewire was the shittiest roughest piece of crap trail I have ever ridden. The new step up SUCKS. There are so many breaking bumps its not even fun to ride. Normally I think the trail crew does an amazing job, but this was unbelievable. I really hope the next time im up there some **** is fixxed. 

And fix the Fycking lifts?!?!

End Rant.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

That sucks. And I'm supposed to be headed up soon too...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Get some no tears shampoo, sh*t happens.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. At least they are not a bad as the 2 foot deep braking bumps in mammoth. It is hard for the crews to get everything. a few noob riders can chew up a trail pretty quick. :madman:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

crazyjohnny said:


> cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. At least they are not a bad as the 2 foot deep braking bumps in mammoth. It is hard for the crews to get everything. a few noob riders can chew up a trail pretty quick. :madman:


mammoth was surprisely good for us this weekend........techno to Chainsmoke isn't that torn up......also skidmarks to Follow me is a great run


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

that one step up before the series of burms does suck but the braking bumps werent too bad


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Waaah. Maybe your riding would be more fun if you were not riding a stolen bike.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Waaah. Maybe your riding would be more fun if you were not riding a stolen bike.


hahahahaha


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Waaah. Maybe your riding would be more fun if you were not riding a stolen bike.


whos bike he steal?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I just have to ask. Why does everybody ride Livewire soooooooo much? I know it's fun but come on! There are other trails to ride. The reason it gets so beat is because I see a bunch of people on that trail THAT CAN'T JUMP. It is not the trail crews fault that a bunch of hacks on rental bikes just won't stay off that trail.

The one group this weekend that really pissed me off was the group of 14 year old kids that kept ****ing with the lift, were running a chain-less four cross down Livewire, and just trashing the mountain. A little warning to you little brats! The two of you in the blue/yellow TLD gear! The chairlift is not a f**king toy. A bunch of people including myself have worked VERY hard to make Northstar what it is. It is only going to take one little brats parents suing because their little brat was careless to bring it all to an end.

I know you thought it was fun to try and run each other off the trail on Livewire, but I have a feeling you would leave that out of the story when you get the unhappy helicopter ride off the mountain, and your parents would sue the pants off the mountain in a heartbeat. If anybody knows these little pieces of s**t you better have a little chat with them about their conduct on the mountain. BEFORE I DO!

*Note: My rant is not directed at the OP of this thread. Just remember it's not the trail crews fault. It's other riders thinking they can hang on certain trails. *


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree. I know which kids you are talking about. Im not a fan of them either.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

California Love! LOL


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Waaah. Maybe your riding would be more fun if you were not riding a stolen bike.


Hey, Go fyck yourself. You have no idea what your talking about, the bike has been given back to its original owner, so fyck off! thats not what this thread it about.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

greg minnaar was there this last weekend, maybe it was him


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

dhtahoe said:


> I just have to ask. Why does everybody ride Livewire soooooooo much? I know it's fun but come on! There are other trails to ride. The reason it gets so beat is because I see a bunch of people on that trail THAT CAN'T JUMP. It is not the trail crews fault that a bunch of hacks on rental bikes just won't stay off that trail.
> 
> The one group this weekend that really pissed me off was the group of 14 year old kids that kept ****ing with the lift, were running a chain-less four cross down Livewire, and just trashing the mountain. A little warning to you little brats! The two of you in the blue/yellow TLD gear! The chairlift is not a f**king toy. A bunch of people including myself have worked VERY hard to make Northstar what it is. It is only going to take one little brats parents suing because their little brat was careless to bring it all to an end.
> 
> ...


OMG! I saw those two fycking little kids. One was screaming at his dad for putting his bike on the rack on his $70,000 Lexus and accidently hitting the pedal. wtf?

Secondly, Im not really pissed at the trail crew, more just, disappointed, because like I said, I normally love the job they do. But seriously, there's a 2ft wide 5 inch deep hole on the second jumps landing. Maybe they just need some time, since they were working on the race course.

BTW, did anyone else see Gregg Minaar? I was right behind him in the lift line.lol I tried following him, but he had 4 dudes(including the owner of SC bikes) blocking him so no one could go near him. It was still cool to see a WC pro up there though:thumbsup:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't believe it was so bad up there. Usually they get the place all groomed and tidy for bike thieves.


----------



## dibbs (Feb 23, 2008)

You sure the trail isn't just beat up by the riders?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I love hearing people with big travel bikes whine about bumps. 


You've obviously never tried to build anything in the dirt up here but if there's a section where it's difficult to get your tires to stick at speed (like just about every berm on livewire), you're going to get holes. The crew up there has been working hard on fixing jumps, it's just a matter of time before they realize the berms are what need the most reshaping.

In the meantime, do me a favor. Go buy a bmx bike and ride bmx tracks. They're smooth.

Those of us who know we're on mountain bikes will ride the roughness without crying like little girls mmmkay?

Hell, I've seen a-line in much worse shape than livewire is in.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I mean, come on dude. I was there two weekends ago and Livewire was PRIME. As were the other trails. Gypsy was the messiest of the trails, and it was still a blast.

For every minute they do work on the trails, they have to shut the trails down preventing riders from being able to ride them.

Get over it, and go ride.


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

I was up there about a month ago, and it was really nice. I rode Livewire once since it was my first time at N*, but didn't ride it any more than that, because I am one of those people that sucks at jumping. lol I didn't slam on the brakes before the jumps though, just rolled them. (I hate braking bumps too)


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

to much gnar cal hate sauce?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

I saw Minaar up there. Didn't really seem like he was being blocked off by the SC owner or anything...but....

One of my friends on the chair lift said he saw Minaar gap the road on livewire. I believe that would be the second fire road crossing after that large table tops to step up/down whatever the hell that thing is called w/ the tunnel under it.

Did anyone notice there is a new block landing on Boondocks? Off the large drop about 1/2 down the trail? That was....nice.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> OMG! I saw those two fycking little kids. One was screaming at his dad for putting his bike on the rack on his $70,000 Lexus and accidently hitting the pedal. wtf?
> 
> Secondly, Im not really pissed at the trail crew, more just, disappointed, because like I said, I normally love the job they do. But seriously, there's a 2ft wide 5 inch deep hole on the second jumps landing. Maybe they just need some time, since they were working on the race course.
> 
> BTW, did anyone else see Gregg Minaar? I was right behind him in the lift line.lol I tried following him, but he had 4 dudes(including the owner of SC bikes) blocking him so no one could go near him. It was still cool to see a WC pro up there though:thumbsup:


I was one of the riders riding with Greg(black v-10). We were in no way "blocking him so no one could go near him". Just like everyone else on the mountain we were just riding. Why would you think that in some way we were trying to keep you from following?


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree Northstar is not in as good of shape as it was earlier in the season. I thought livewire was in pretty good shape. I agree about some of the berms and messsed up landings, but overall, i thought it was good. Gypsy on the other hand, was absolutely terrible, not packed in at all and totally rutted out. The rest of the mountain was great, though. Although I didn't get a chance to ride it, the new jump park looked pretty good!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> I saw Minaar up there. Didn't really seem like he was being blocked off by the SC owner or anything...but....
> 
> One of my friends on the chair lift said he saw Minaar gap the road on livewire. I believe that would be the second fire road crossing after that large table tops to step up/down whatever the hell that thing is called w/ the tunnel under it.
> 
> Did anyone notice there is a new block landing on Boondocks? Off the large drop about 1/2 down the trail? That was....nice.


Yep Greg was right in front of me the first time he gapped the road. It was f**king cool.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Braking bumps happen, that's all there is to it. Now unless you're on a hardtail, which I'm guessing you're not, let the bike do its job and suck it up. If you can't deal with it, go ride a different trail or a BMX track like Kidwoo said.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Braking bumps mean that you're braking... ON BUMPS.

My suggestion: You're at Northstar. Don't brake.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Maybe the lift broke cause people are tards and walk across the safety sensor at the top of Zephyr...you know...the line thats blocked off by cones yet still people walk across it?

All I gotta say to the OP is deal with it. Northstar conditions change all the time. Make the best of it.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> Maybe the lift broke cause people are tards and walk across the safety sensor at the top of Zephyr...you know...the line thats blocked off by cones yet still people walk across it?
> 
> All I gotta say to the OP is deal with it. Northstar conditions change all the time. Make the best of it.


In the end I did make the best of it, and your right, it was dumbass hikers that walked through the censor, every single time i was on the lift.

ps. Did anyone see Gram Pitts hit the stadium jump and throw a huge suicide no hander then eat sh*t. Well aparently he broke his arm, cuz later that day i saw him in a cast.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> I love hearing people with big travel bikes whine about bumps.


On the same page!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> ps. Did anyone see Gram Pitts hit the stadium jump and throw a huge suicide no hander then eat sh*t. Well aparently he broke his arm, cuz later that day i saw him in a cast.


ya, it was gnarly but anyway, it was his collarbone. i heard DH Dan talking about it out by the car.


----------



## rbn14 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think N* does a damn good job of doing what they can with what they have. Dont like it, dont give them your money. Am I they only person that really likes the new step-up? I know all they guys I was riding with thought it was better then the old hip they had there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Djponee said:


> ya, it was gnarly but anyway, it was his collarbone. i heard DH Dan talking about it out by the car.


Hah...DH Dan. I was trying to mooch a beer off of him on a gondola ride once.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Djponee said:


> ya, it was gnarly but anyway, it was his collarbone. i heard DH Dan talking about it out by the car.


Oh really? thanks for the info


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

That's why this OC boy saves to go to WHISTLER instead!
For under $800 you can hit Whistler for 5 days with a crew of 4-5 peeps....
Why waste that money on loose, dry cali conditions?????
Never understood....


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

rbn14 said:


> I think N* does a damn good job of doing what they can with what they have. Dont like it, dont give them your money. Am I they only person that really likes the new step-up? I know all they guys I was riding with thought it was better then the old hip they had there.


I know that they try really hard. I dont like the new step up _yet_. Im sure once i get it dialed ill like it. But i did like the old ones better because you didnt have to hit them which kept noobs from stopping an sitting at the top of them.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

Northstar has some of the crappiest dirt for trying to build a park with, and for what they do with it, they do a great job. Granted i haven't been up in a while cause i live in NY, but when i was trails where awesome, cept for flame out, which i hear got fixed. As for the break bumps, it means you're just following the rest of the crowd, learn to ride faster to carry speed over them, go high, go low, don't break at all, 8" of travel deals with them pretty quick. There's another easy fix, ride different trails, North star isn't just live wire, my personal favorite is boondocks, there was only one small problem on that trail and it wasn't even that bad.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

snow-man said:


> That's why this OC boy saves to go to WHISTLER instead!
> For under $800 you can hit Whistler for 5 days with a crew of 4-5 peeps....
> Why waste that money on loose, dry cali conditions?????
> Never understood....


Cause I spent $240 on a season pass, split gas with friends...Northstar isn't that expensive if you know how to do it.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

crazyjohnny said:


> cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it.


One of the gayest things I have ever read....


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

crazyjohnny said:


> cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. At least they are not a bad as the 2 foot deep braking bumps in mammoth. It is hard for the crews to get everything. a few noob riders can chew up a trail pretty quick. :madman:


Ha ha. You mean you don't like the braking bumps on velocity in the last turn where if you hit them at speed you BOTTOM YOUR FORK? There are def times at mammoth where I was riding through braking bumps and thinking, wtf, I'm not fast at all and I'm not even thinking about brakes here.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Braking bumps.......brake before the bumps and then run them over with no brakes


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

whaaaa...i want buffed trails. for no rain for a few weeks, I thought live wire wasn't that bad. Coming from the land of rock and cacti, those trails were as smooth as chunky peanut butta. Loved doomsday, i mean boondocks, also fire-something from the top to bottom was an epic way to end a day. sierra nevada never tasted so good


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

Funny. East coasters complain if the trails get too smooth


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

They're like gaaahhh.... too boring..... I love riding on roots, rocks, and bumps at speed.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> I think N* does a damn good job of doing what they can with what they have. Dont like it, dont give them your money. Am I they only person that really likes the new step-up? I know all they guys I was riding with thought it was better then the old hip they had there.


hell no, i love the new step up, but im kinda mad they took out that small ski jump type jump out after it. it had good flow into the berm.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> Hey, Go fyck yourself. You have no idea what your talking about, the bike has been given back to its original owner, so fyck off! thats not what this thread it about.


shut up loser, you are still a bike thief. you only gave it back because we ranked you, fact remains, you still have thieving tendencies. i'll pound your head in on general principal if i ever run across you...


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> shut up loser, you are still a bike thief. you only gave it back because we ranked you, fact remains, you still have thieving tendencies. i'll pound your head in on general principal if i ever run across you...


oh yeah - i remember that thread - damn shame to get called out like that on the intardwebs


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> shut up loser, you are still a bike thief. you only gave it back because we ranked you, fact remains, you still have thieving tendencies. i'll pound your head in on general principal if i ever run across you...


Lol. Ok, i guess i better watch out. ut: You are seriously gonna make threats over the web. You are definitely hella bada$$.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> shut up loser, you are still a bike thief. you only gave it back because we ranked you, fact remains, you still have thieving tendencies. i'll pound your head in on general principal if i ever run across you...


wats the other side....he explains here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441505


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, our lift assist mountain here in Arizona is CLOSED because the reservation that owns the mountain felt that they made enough money during the ski season and it wasn't worth it to open during the summer. I would take what I can get......crappy or not.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> wats the other side....he explains here
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441505


you are as dumb as you are fat, if you believe that bullsh!t...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Calidownhiller said:


> Lol. Ok, i guess i better watch out. ut: You are seriously gonna make threats over the web. You are definitely hella bada$$.


WCH would straight fvck you up in person.

And stop whining about braking bumps. Learn to love them. When I build trails i build braking bumps on purpose and then have a bunch of noobs ride it to make ruts and even more braking bumps. The northstar trail crew does a great job with the terrain they have to work with.

And most of the braking bumps at mammoth are man made, not made by riding. They dig them out a few times a year when they start to get filled in.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you are as dumb as you are fat, if you believe that bullsh!t...


then I am pretty smart.....because I am skinnier then you....currently at 202...still losing and been going to the gym 3 x a week lifting ....beside xc riding 3 or 4 times a week......lost 22 pounds in 7 weeks

like I said....would like to hear other side too (kid who's bike it is)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The more and more I rode Northstar the past week (And I rode a lot) the more I thought of this thread and the more I thought about how some riders are total pansies and don't know how to deal. 

I rode Livewire, and nothing has changed too much since I rode it...a month or go, besides the step up. Do I like the step up? No. Do I hit it and make do? Yes. And braking bumps? You have a DH bike kid, you can deal.

A lot of trails are getting pretty torn up, yeah. But here's what I did. Instead of posting about how torn up they are, guess what, I rode a different trail. Flameout, Little Trees/Big Trees are all riding really good. 

Calidownhiller, I'm not trying to call you out, but this thread stuck in my head as I rode. Northstar isn't perfect, and they're always playing around with new stuff on the Livewire. Have fun and ride. Don't like a trail? Try a new one.

Rant over.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> WCH would straight fvck you up in person.


and if he can't get the job done JamesDC is 7 feet tall, 400lbs, he will crush you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> and if he can't get the job done JamesDC is 7 feet tall, 400lbs, he will crush you


I l studied judo from watching all the
Austin Power Movies.... Karate chop...karate chop


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Calidownhiller said:


> Ok normally I love and enjoy Northstar, but this weekend was ridiculous. Livewire was the shittiest roughest piece of crap trail I have ever ridden. The new step up SUCKS. There are so many breaking bumps its not even fun to ride. Normally I think the trail crew does an amazing job, but this was unbelievable. I really hope the next time im up there some **** is fixxed.
> 
> And fix the Fycking lifts?!?!
> 
> End Rant.


I agree with Kidwoo.

You are a whingy little b1tch. Make your own trails.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

this thread is funny as ****. hahahahaha


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Mtbinkbike.com - for all your retarded thread needs!


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

bahah! 
u guys need lives! 
quit suckin each others c0cks and ride


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

If only we had bikes that were designed for bumps/rough conditions.........

Maybe www.roadbikereview.com is more your style?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

after riding n* all day today the braking bumps arent bad at all even on livewire. who rides livewire anyway, i only run it a few times as a warmup and rarely ride it after that. boondocks is alot better than last year, those jumps are a nice touch. the stadium jump is alot better now thats its bigger. i dont know what everyones talking about that the trails are all blown out, they werent bad at all. one of my favorite runs was hoags, hit the log ride on over-under, then middle karpiel to speed control to manure pile to pho dogg then back to finish through the daytona burms, that gives a good mix of everything. either that or boondocks. kidwoo, was that you on the red dhr with the shirt that said WOW?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

snow-man said:


> That's why this OC boy saves to go to WHISTLER instead!
> For under $800 you can hit Whistler for 5 days with a crew of 4-5 peeps....
> Why waste that money on loose, dry cali conditions?????
> Never understood....


I agree. I think all you boys from the OC should go to Whistler too.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

jamesdc said:


> after riding n* all day today the braking bumps arent bad at all even on livewire. who rides livewire anyway, i only run it a few times as a warmup and rarely ride it after that. boondocks is alot better than last year, those jumps are a nice touch. the stadium jump is alot better now thats its bigger. i dont know what everyones talking about that the trails are all blown out, they werent bad at all. one of my favorite runs was hoags, hit the log ride on over-under, then middle karpiel to speed control to manure pile to pho dogg then back to finish through the daytona burms, that gives a good mix of everything. either that or boondocks. kidwoo, was that you on the red dhr with the shirt that said WOW?


I wasn't whining about any of the other trails except Livewire, cuz I love the rest. Normally I love technical rough trails, it was just so rough when I was there, I wasn't expecting it. There's gotta be a way to keep those people who skid all the way down every jump. (non-rollable double for the drop in?)


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

boondocks is badass this year. the new pavers on the drop landing are much better.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Braking bumps.......brake before the bumps and then run them over with no brakes


That's poor technique. The proper way is to haul ass and skim over the top of them. A few gapers can tear up a trail in no time, but it takes a long time to fix the damage.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> (non-rollable double for the drop in?)


Unavoidable lawsuit for the shut down of Northstar?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> That's poor technique. The proper way is to haul ass and skim over the top of them. A few gapers can tear up a trail in no time, but it takes a long time to fix the damage.


howb is this bad.....you are still hitting brakes in the corner....I don't have to break in the corners


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*braking bumps*



Raptordude said:


> The more and more I rode Northstar the past week (And I rode a lot) the more I thought of this thread and the more I thought about how some riders are total pansies and don't know how to deal.
> 
> I rode Livewire, and nothing has changed too much since I rode it...a month or go, besides the step up. Do I like the step up? No. Do I hit it and make do? Yes. And braking bumps? You have a DH bike kid, you can deal.
> 
> ...


Show me anywhere that is used by tires with suspension over and over again that doesn't have braking bumps! As someone that spends a combined two months a year on dirt bikes and V8 powered buggies in the desert....where braking bumps get up to 2 feet deep...they happen! There are fun!!! Ride them...learn to love them. Btw...Flameout to the ladder drops to pho dogg was so damm fun!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

lj426 said:


> Show me anywhere that is used by tires with suspension over and over again that doesn't have braking bumps! As someone that spends a combined two months a year on dirt bikes and V8 powered buggies in the desert....where braking bumps get up to 2 feet deep...they happen! There are fun!!! Ride them...learn to love them. Btw...Flameout to the ladder drops to pho dogg was so damm fun!


Yeah I thought Flameout (The top part) was fun as hell. People here said it sucks? I don't get it. And to put things into perspective, these braking bumps the OP was complaining about were really just washboard bumps, they don't even mess up your speed, just rattle your bike.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

After re-reading this thread I realized that people are getting confused with what I said.

The reason this thread is titled "WTF Happened N*" is because the six other weekends I have been up there have been almost perfect. No lines, groomed jumps, friendly people. It was _just this last time_ that stuff seemed to be messed up.

But...Im not sure why half the people on this board have been complete fyck heads to me just for a thread. I didn't flame any of you, and none of this was directed at anyone person, so unless your name is Northstar, back off. I come here for laughs and advice, not BS and Harassment.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

The other half have been complete fyck heads for a reason.  j/k


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> kidwoo, was that you on the red dhr with the shirt that said WOW?


Yeah that's me.

Once I get backflips dialed it's going to say MOM.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Yeah that's me.
> Once I get backflips dialed it's going to say MOM.


too funny:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> After re-reading this thread I realized that people are getting confused with what I said.
> 
> The reason this thread is titled "WTF Happened N*" is because the six other weekends I have been up there have been almost perfect. No lines, groomed jumps, friendly people. It was _just this last time_ that stuff seemed to be messed up.
> 
> But...Im not sure why half the people on this board have been complete fyck heads to me just for a thread. I didn't flame any of you, and none of this was directed at anyone person, so unless your name is Northstar, back off. I come here for laughs and advice, not BS and Harassment.


Looking at the original post you made and this is like night and day. Everyone responded to you in this way cause you made it appear like you were whining over something all of us enjoy: a day at Northstar.

One thing you learn as you grow up is to keep your complaints to yourself. Don't like something? Tough. Just deal.

All I have to say. And no, I'm not trying to flame you or anything, kids are too pampered these days.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Looking at the original post you made and this is like night and day. Everyone responded to you in this way cause you made it appear like you were whining over something all of us enjoy: a day at Northstar.
> 
> One thing you learn as you grow up is to keep your complaints to yourself. Don't like something? Tough. Just deal.
> 
> All I have to say. And no, I'm not trying to flame you or anything, kids are too pampered these days.


aren't you like 14?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> aren't you like 14?


'Doh double post.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> aren't you like 14?


I'm on the young side of things, I become a "responsible" adult in a few weeks...meaning I turn 21.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I'm on the young side of things, I become a "responsible" adult in a few weeks...meaning I turn 21.


ur still a baby......

translation I wish I was that young


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> I'm on the young side of things, I become a "responsible" adult in a few weeks...meaning I turn 21.


go to vegas, it will be the best decision youve made so far in your life... i know because i did it last year.


----------

